# Sunday's Prime Rib



## BigGQ (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jminion1 (Oct 16, 2005)

If you like med rare 125 would be the right pull temp.

If you pull at 150 during the rest it will hit 160 way to high.
Jim


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

Spiceysmoke said:
			
		

> I took it off at 155 degrees and should have taken it off at 150.  A little over done but very tender.
> I'm trying to use ImageShack for this pic so Joker can sleep well tonight.
> http://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img04360xx.jpg


Why thankyou!  




That looks damn goooood!! =P~


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 17, 2005)

Man that looks some kind of good.  Wish I had Taste A Vision on this computer. :!:


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 17, 2005)

How long did it take to get to that temp? and at what temp were you cooking at?   Looks gooood man.


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 17, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> If you like med rare 125 would be the right pull temp.
> 
> If you pull at 150 during the rest it will hit 160 way to high.
> Jim



Good call Jim,
I like to pull primes about 110 - 115.  The rest takes it just to the rare side of mid rare.  Might tasty stuff Maynard!

Good Q!

Jackl


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 17, 2005)

Prime Rib depending on the crowd your going to feed if they want a mix from rare to med well cook at higher pit temps (350 to 400+). That will give you a outer layer of med to med well with the center staying around rare. 
If your looking at med rare or med through out then cook at a lower pit temp 235 to 245º giving you a consistant finish through the whole roast.
Here is recipe that has been a hit.

Prime Rib or Boneless Rib Eye

A 5 to 6 pound Prime Rib or Boneless Rib Eye
Rub
1/2 Cup Cracked Black Pepper
1/2 to 1 tsp ground Cardamom seeds

Marinade
1 Tbsp tomato paste
1 tsp Paprika
1/2 tsp granulated garlic (I use 1 tsp)
1 Cup Soy Sauce
3/4 Cup Vinegar 

Trim some of the outer fat. Combine cracked black pepper and ground cardamom seeds,
rub the roast and press in with hands. 

Mix all the remaining ingredients and pour over roast (those 2 gal zip lock bags work real well for this part of the technique). Refrigerate and rotate the roast a couple of times, overnight is a good time for this marinade.

Smoke or roast at temps of 250 till the internal reaches 125 to 127 internal for med rare through out.You can roast at higher pit temps (350 to 450 degrees) to get a range of med well on the outer portion of the roast to a rare center.
I like to use Fruitwoods and little oak when smoking, a light smoke is great on a cut like this, you would not want to take from the great flavor of the beef just add that touch smoke.

Here is a Horseradish Sauce to go with Beef or Ham

1/2 cup sour cream
1/2 cup mayonnaise
Horseradish to taste (fresh is best but prepared works)
2 Tbsp drained capers
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp of the liquid from capers

Mix and chill


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 17, 2005)

Sounds awesome Jim!  Good looking meat there Spicey.  I'm with TexLaw, get to get me one on soon.  Might wait till the off set comes though, don't want to burn it up on the Weber.  Jim, how about if I put it on the spit?


----------



## Finney (Oct 17, 2005)

That would be perfect for the Weber.  Even better if you have a rot. for it.


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 17, 2005)

txpgapro
I don't use a spit but it would work fine, I like to cook at the higher pit temps and a spit would do well.
Jim


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 17, 2005)

SS, was it dry or moist? I'd like to try one on the smoker, but I'd be afraid of drying it out.


----------



## Finney (Oct 18, 2005)

And if you take the bones off yourself, You can leave some meat on and have some good beef ribs.


----------



## Finney (Oct 18, 2005)

kpigout said:
			
		

> Oh man that looks good !!! I like mine a little more rare, but that there would be great on a crusty hoagie with melted provalone and horseradish sauce...Mmmmmmmm !!!


I like the way you think.  :!:


----------



## Lil Griff (Oct 23, 2005)

I've got one of those in freezer waiting for a "special occasion."

Maybe tomorrow will be special.


----------

